# dad's sled



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Went up to Newberry last weekend and dad said he got the sled going. Asked mom to email me a pic of him on it...


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Have any more pics? Details?
Steve


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it's a 67 diablo rouge.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

That is awesome! I want one... I wonder how it fly's???








[/IMG]


----------



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

That thing is a piece man. It is a dinosaur


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

bigbuckmaster said:


> That thing is a piece man. It is a dinosaur


That's the best part about it and it runs... I think it's SWEET! :coolgleam


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Here he can buy another one... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bolans-Diablo-Rouge_W0QQitemZ4620019700QQcategoryZ6736QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

outfishin you don't work at the Dodge dealership up there do ya? Just wondering I know someone that works up there.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

That thing is awesome. Wonder what it does in the quarter mile?

I'd have to add nitrous


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Snocross418 said:


> outfishin you don't work at the Dodge dealership up there do ya? Just wondering I know someone that works up there.


He does


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burksee said:


> He does


Yeah I talked to him he knows a guy that I raced with a few years ago. the world keeps getting smaller...


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Gilbey said:


> That thing is awesome. Wonder what it does in the quarter mile?
> 
> I'd have to add nitrous


Not sure what it does in a quarter but I bet it will pull more then my truck!


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

very cool


----------



## gasman (Jan 29, 2004)

What a crazy man no helmet that thing must go about what 15 mph......lol
Very cool sled I saw a similar sled at a muskegon show a few months ago. very cool.



Tom


----------



## catch and release (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome!! Looks like a two-up. Must have lost her on the last turn.


----------



## hoot619 (Feb 15, 2005)

148 cc sr#20928 Dad bought it brand new I am the 3d owner my sister had it next and I was lucky enough to get it next. Been adjusting carb on it- you should have seen me when I had it on the road in front of the house tried to ride it on snow banks but too soft and wasn't running very well at all. Got it back on road 1 pull and away it went over the bank thru the yard in the woods and half way up a tree. Was still trying to climb it when it made it to it. Wife just came outside to see it leave me standing there with a dumb look on my face. Also have Dad's other machine a 1971 Elan -Had it fishing Sat. Once you get it moving will go anywhere and it does. Just try to steer the damn thing.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Hoot619 is my father if anyone was confused on the last post...


----------

